# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > د. أكرم مصطفى الزغبي >  مقال بعنوان " المألوف والحلوف والمحفوف " ... للدكتور/ أكرم الزغبي

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*#مقالي_هاهنا_بعنوان

🔥" المألوف والحلوف والمحفوف "🔥
*...

تعتلي المؤسسات دائماً قيادات جديدة سواء كانت شركة أو مؤسسة أو مصلحة حكومية أو حتى جمعية أهلية، وهذه سنة الحياة. إلا أن هناك نوع من القيادات لا يشغل عقلها سوى الحصول على المنصب فقط وهؤلاء هم من يتبعون نظام " المألوف".
وهما نوعان النوع الأول دائماً يسيرون على درب سابقيهم وفق مبدأ ليس في الإمكان أفضل مما كان. فيألفوا الروتين بل ويألفوا أخطاء سابقيهم.

والنوع الثاني يسيرون على نجاحات سابقيهم ويكملوا مابدأوه ساعين نحو التميز والإبداع والابتكار الذي رسخ له من سبقوهم في القيادة. ولكن نجاحاتهم من القدر المألوف 
..

وهناك نوع آخر من القيادات نوع انتقامي إذا ما ابتلي المنصب بهم في أي مؤسسة يسعون لتصفية الحسابات وإضاعة الحقوق وظلم من حولهم قدر المستطاع وهؤلاء كما لا يخفى على الجميع هم "الحلوف" الذي يتلف المؤسسة ويتلف أخلاق العاملين بها قدر المستطاع ، حتى يتركها لمن يأتي بعده قد ضعفت وفترت قدرتها الإنتاجية ، فهم بمثابة المرض العضال الذي يحتاج إلى الاستئصال من الجهات الرقابية ، هم وبال على المكان ومن فيه. وهؤلاء الطائفة الأكثر شيوعاً لا يحملون فكرا ولا خطة انطلاق للمؤسسة ، وصوليين بالمعنى الحرفي للكلمة يتربحون من أماكنهم قدر المستطاع ، ويحاربون من يصنع أملا أو ينتج فكرا في سبيل ألا يأتي أحد يكشف فسادهم.
..

وهناك نوع آخر من القيادات وهو النوع "المحفوف" بالبطانة الصالحة، وهؤلاء هم المبدعون الخلاقون الذين لا ينفكوا يفكرون لصالح المؤسسة التي يتولون قيادتها. هؤلاء يقفزون بالمؤسسة لسنوات قادمة معتمدين على منهج التنمية المستدامة، وهي ألا يتخلف أحد عن الركب فلا يتحدث أحدهم عن التنمية والتطور، وتجد في مؤسسته من يتجرع الظلم أو يدير الفساد تحت بصر الجميع ولا يحرك ساكناً تجاه الفاسد. أو يعتلي أحدهم مكاناً مميزاً تحت قيادتهم رغم عدم استحقاقه. 
..

وهنا تكمن أهمية التفرقة ففي كل نوع من القيادات يتمكن الموظف سواء في الشركة أو المؤسسة أو الجمعية التي يعمل بها أن يكيف وضعه على الترتيب
إما موظف منافق للقيادة وده صاحب منهج " شلوط سيادتك دفعة للأمام" أو مدافع عن الصالح العام ويقف ضد أي قرار يضر بالصالح العام للمؤسسة. وهذا الموظف في النوع المألوف
..

وموظف آخر تحت قيادة الحلوف ، فهو يهتدي بقيادته الفاسدة ويبالغ ويشارك في الفساد أكثر من القيادة نفسها لدرجة الثراء والتربح بلا سبب، ويلاحظ الجميع عليه هذا الثراء الذي لا يتناسب مع دخله.
..

وموظف آخر تحت قيادة المحفوف بالابتكار والابداع والتميز موظف خلاق مبدع يضيف للمؤسسة وللغير، وهذا الموظف يعشق المؤسسة التي يعمل بها.
..

ويتوقف الكثير من التحول بين هذه الدرجات الثلاث ، سواء المألوف أو الحلوف أو المحفوف على مدى الوعي والنضج والخبرة والتأهيل والتربية و........ الكثير والكثير سواء للقيادة أو الموظف الخاضع لها.
..

الخلاصة 

اختر لنفسك مكانا

بين المألوف والحلوف والمحفوف.


*
دكتور / أكرم مصطفى الزغبي 

مدرس القانون الدولي العام 

كلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق*

----------

